# Today on the News



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 7, 2012)

A cute clip of a bouncing goat


http://www.ksl.com/?sid=21603898&ni...queue-3#ooid=xubHRrNToVcquuOM9Mpn8RfR8h-fSx72


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 8, 2012)

What a hoot!


----------



## flemish lops (Aug 8, 2012)

so cute, love how he uses the black ones as a trampoline.


----------

